# 354



## wlf89 (Jan 22, 2006)

anyone have any 354 deisel tractors?
what do u think about them?


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wlf89 _
> *anyone have any 354 deisel tractors?
> what do u think about them? *



Same family as my 454. Great little tractors that are getting hard to find now. I believe the diesel versions were built in England at the IH plant at Doncaster. It's about a 35 HP tractor, live PTO, Power Steering (Hydrostatic steering). Love mine to death!


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

I'm kinda of a Farmall nut case!

You guys might find this interesting!

Sorry I can't get the ebay, Farmall listings to show without listing my account number!! 

I'll keep trying


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

which part, Dean? the Farmall part or the "nut case" part?:furious: 

(sorry, I couldn't resist!)
My Dad worked for IH, so I guess I fall into that catagory, also!


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fordfarm _
> *which part, Dean? the Farmall part or the "nut case" part?:furious:
> 
> (sorry, I couldn't resist!)
> My Dad worked for IH, so I guess I fall into that catagory, also! *


 I don't have a clue!! 

Maybe this will help get you there!!

Hello, archdean

Note: We recently made changes to enable you to view eBay search pages faster. If your eBay pages are appearing in text-only format due to these changes, please upgrade your Web browser. 

Home> Buy> Business & Industrial> Agriculture & Forestry> Antique Tractors & Equipment> Farmall> Search Results for '450'


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

So, Ebay makes changes so you can't view stuff and make it out to look like it's your fault you can see anything! I'll have to get on ebay and see what it tells me.


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fordfarm _
> *So, Ebay makes changes so you can't view stuff and make it out to look like it's your fault you can see anything! I'll have to get on ebay and see what it tells me. *


I just tried to give you guys the link but it insists on posting my whole account number!! I really don't care I have nothing to hide, but why?

I even mailed it to my self and then link from there but same thing!!


----------



## wlf89 (Jan 22, 2006)

i have had mine for about 6 years and have had a couple of things happen. first there is no power steering on this tractor so it i hard to cut, also i have had problems with the steering sector.
the lower bearing on the worm gear has went out twice.i bought a bearing the first time and it was too small so i carried it back
but they told me it was the right one.(must have screwed that up when they made the tractor ) i took a peice of shim stock
and put it around the race and it is still there today. the other problem is i broke the glass sediment bowl and that took a while to find.


----------



## wlf89 (Jan 22, 2006)

any one else had problems with the steering


----------

